# FS: Beautiful 14" Channa Aurantimaculata



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

FS: Beautiful 14" Channa Aurantimaculata looking for $280


----------



## myfisheatsyourfish (Dec 4, 2016)

beauty fish !!

how come you are getting rid of it?


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

myfisheatsyourfish said:


> beauty fish !!
> 
> how come you are getting rid of it?


I just decided i want to keep other fish in my 180g  Thanks for the kind words!

I had reserved it for someone for 3 weeks but he kept wasting my time. Back up for sale!


----------



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

What does it eat?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Kolewolf said:


> What does it eat?


Why people.... of course! Just like the news professes. NOT!

Good luck with the sale .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> Why people.... of course! Just like the news professes. NOT!
> 
> Good luck with the sale .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Close but it only eats innocent children 

On a serious note, i feed it basa fillets, defrosted shrimps, and pellets


----------

